# Vintage Lure?



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 19, 2015)

any guess on the age?  its solid brass and thick.  all the gear is new (the old ones rusted off).  the lure had a thick layer of that pale bluish-green corrosion layer from sitting in the water a while.  thanks in advance!


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a small collection of antique lures, and that looks like a cool find! Can't tell ya the age, if you see any markings they might help.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 20, 2015)

[attachment=tomas-clayton.jpg] thanks 2find.  can't see any markings but I cleaned it up and it looks more arts and crafty than mass produced (but I'm no expert)...


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 20, 2015)

[attachment=tomas-clayton.jpg] thanks 2find.  can't see any markings but I cleaned it up and it looks more arts and crafty than mass produced (but I'm no expert)...


----------

